# The cost of vaping clarification



## Mender31

Hello all. 

Now I've only been vaping for about 6 months and there are a many things about my mod and setup that is bothering me and I'd like to fix. But the main thing that I have noticed is that vaping is not necessarily a cheaper option. I was the type of smoker that I would smoke a box in a week and only when going out did I ever finish a pack but because I also shared a lot. Now that was expensive but at the same time it currently feels like I'm apending about 3 times more than I did when I smoked. This is something I really didn't know when I started. 

What I would like to know is if this is normal and just something you have to bear with or is there things you can do about this. I'm currently spending about 500 to 600 a month. I assune that this is very little but I would just like to see comparisons with other people. I am looking to maybe replace my setup in a while however my SO does not think this is a good idea seeing as I paid 1500 in total to begin with excluding my juice and coils... I just need a bit of clarification 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Heh! Heh! "Vaping is cheaper than smoking" is the biggest con in the game 

The amounts that you're spending aren't too extreme @Mender31. You could save a bit by building your own coils as the commercial coils are generally inferior and way more expensive than making your own. The biggest expense I would assume would be your juice. Unfortunately, the only way to save on this is to spend more! Making your own juice is way cheaper in the long run, but has a high startup cost.

But like all things vaping - it can become a bottomless pit of constantly upgrading and trying to get more and get better and searching for that holy grail of the perfect setup/juice. Cool heads are required

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mender31 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Now I've only been vaping for about 6 months and there are a many things about my mod and setup that is bothering me and I'd like to fix. But the main thing that I have noticed is that vaping is not necessarily a cheaper option. I was the type of smoker that I would smoke a box in a week and only when going out did I ever finish a pack but because I also shared a lot. Now that was expensive but at the same time it currently feels like I'm apending about 3 times more than I did when I smoked. This is something I really didn't know when I started.
> 
> What I would like to know is if this is normal and just something you have to bear with or is there things you can do about this. I'm currently spending about 500 to 600 a month. I assune that this is very little but I would just like to see comparisons with other people. I am looking to maybe replace my setup in a while however my SO does not think this is a good idea seeing as I paid 1500 in total to begin with excluding my juice and coils... I just need a bit of clarification
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


@Mender31 def an expensive game with new mods etc, hell even juice is costly and I go through 2 to 4 bottles a week. Going into diy coils and juice ( making ur own juice costs bet r18 to r30 per bottle depending on flavour profile) has helped to bring down costs...but then I just pump into the mod fund. I have made peace with the fact that I'm enjoying this and it's a hobby so I don't even compare to smoking days anymore

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you buy a Pico Melo 3 kit and use CCell coils only vaping can be cheaper than smoking… but I have spent more on vaping in the last year than I spent on smoking over the last 40 years!

Vaping started as a stop smoking exercise for me and turned into a religion for me. My health changes were nothing short of miraculous after 40 years of poisoning myself… now vaping for me is all about the flavour and the art of vaping coupled with the amazing community!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mender31

incredible_hullk said:


> @Mender31 def an expensive game with new mods etc, hell even juice is costly and I go through 2 to 4 bottles a week. Going into diy coils and juice ( making ur own juice costs bet r18 to r30 per bottle depending on flavour profile) has helped to bring down costs...but then I just pump into the mod fund. I have made peace with the fact that I'm enjoying this and it's a hobby so I don't even compare to smoking days anymore


I have been looking into making my own juice and the costs involved but the diy coils seem to be something that doesn't work out, especially with my kangertech topbox mini rba. Very bad results mostly. 

But I guess that does help because it's like you said, an expensive story. What makes matters worse is that I'm loving under my parent's roof as lodging is too expensive with my current salary and they don't really know that I smoked or that I vape now. So the fact that I have to be secretive about everything makes it twice as bad and difficult. 

But I appreciate the response. Will just have to see how it goes

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mender31 said:


> I have been looking into making my own juice and the costs involved but the diy coils seem to be something that doesn't work out, especially with my kangertech topbox mini rba. Very bad results mostly.
> 
> But I guess that does help because it's like you said, an expensive story. What makes matters worse is that I'm loving under my parent's roof as lodging is too expensive with my current salary and they don't really know that I smoked or that I vape now. So the fact that I have to be secretive about everything makes it twice as bad and difficult.
> 
> But I appreciate the response. Will just have to see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


@Mender31 rather spend 2 boxes worth of coil cash on a good velocity styled deck tank and then make ur own coils. The kanger rbas are hit and miss my experience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mender31 said:


> I have been looking into making my own juice and the costs involved but the diy coils seem to be something that doesn't work out, especially with my kangertech topbox mini rba. Very bad results mostly.
> 
> But I guess that does help because it's like you said, an expensive story. What makes matters worse is that I'm loving under my parent's roof as lodging is too expensive with my current salary and they don't really know that I smoked or that I vape now. So the fact that I have to be secretive about everything makes it twice as bad and difficult.
> 
> But I appreciate the response. Will just have to see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Get used to the secretive...stays even once u married...she knows I spend shit load, she don't ask I don't tell...part of the fun

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Mender31

incredible_hullk said:


> @Mender31 rather spend 2 boxes worth of coil cash on a good velocity styled deck tank and then make ur own coils. The kanger rbas are hit and miss my experience


Hahaha my soon to be fiancé knows that I vape luckily andbshe sometimes enjoys it with me but she's very cash conscious so I would rather not over spend as this is still something I enjoy but don't have a lot to spend. Would you possibly be able to suggest some velocity styled buildin decks? I'm very new to the lingo so I don't know what the velocity style means but I know what it looks like, can support both big and small builds? But I'm lookig anxiously for a rdta tank that could fit on the kbox mini mod but to no avail. A friend of mine gave me his eleaf tank, think it's the ijust s tank, and ny mod wouldn't read it. This is apparently very concerning?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mender31 said:


> Hahaha my soon to be fiancé knows that I vape luckily andbshe sometimes enjoys it with me but she's very cash conscious so I would rather not over spend as this is still something I enjoy but don't have a lot to spend. Would you possibly be able to suggest some velocity styled buildin decks? I'm very new to the lingo so I don't know what the velocity style means but I know what it looks like, can support both big and small builds? But I'm lookig anxiously for a rdta tank that could fit on the kbox mini mod but to no avail. A friend of mine gave me his eleaf tank, think it's the ijust s tank, and ny mod wouldn't read it. This is apparently very concerning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


This is a velocity style deck bud...very simple to build on and vape shops more than happy to show you how to do them. If I want to go even easier lots of single coil options (higher ohms lower juice consumption) standout here for me is the geekvape Amit, serpent rdta and the serpent mini 25.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

At R500-R600 a month you are probably buying a bottle of juice a week and maybe a pack of coils, all of your costs will be torn down by going DIY. If you don't get in to exotic coils, a roll of wire for R100 will last you a year. DIY juice has a start up cost and a easy-to-make-hard-to-master learning curve, but if you keep it simple the same amount spent on commercial juice in a month can last you half the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mender31

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 87520
> 
> This is a velocity style deck bud...very simple to build on and vape shops more than happy to show you how to do them. If I want to go even easier lots of single coil options (higher ohms lower juice consumption) standout here for me is the geekvape Amit, serpent rdta and the serpent mini 25.


Would it be able to fit on the mod? The mod itself is a 20mm mod...






Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mender31 said:


> Would it be able to fit on the mod? The mod itself is a 20mm mod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Oh bummer think minimum size is 22mm


----------



## RichJB

Vaping is kinda like stock market speculating where you can end up with a small fortune - but only if you start out with a large one. I can now comfortably vape for around R150 a month, way less than the +/-R600 I was spending on cigs. But it took me a looooooot of money to get to this point.

You can vape cheaply, all it takes is discipline: one mod, one rebuildable atomiser, one battery with one spare, DIY coils, DIY juice, 20 or so concentrates with which you make a select few ADVs. And yet, somehow, it never seems to go that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

RichJB said:


> Vaping is kinda like stock market speculating where you can end up with a small fortune - but only if you start out with a large one. I can now comfortably vape for around R150 a month, way less than the +/-R600 I was spending on cigs. But it took me a looooooot of money to get to this point.
> 
> You can vape cheaply, all it takes is discipline: one mod, one rebuildable atomiser, one battery with one spare, DIY coils, DIY juice, 20 or so concentrates with which you make a select few ADVs. And yet, somehow, it never seems to go that way.


And most importantly do not watch the "new product watch" " vape mail" and HE "High end" threads

Reactions: Agree 8 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mender31

Yeah I was thinking it's time for a diy tank, I even have the wire and cotton. Just need the tank lol. I buy a 100ml bottle of juice and it lasts me three weeks but lately I have been finishing it quicker so two weeks max. One bottle is around 350 minus shipping. But the coils are ok but I'm tired of the very little flavour andbthey burn out after a max of two weeks. 

Thank you @incredible_hulk for the suggestions. Apparently wotofo have a serpent mini 22mm. Will go and scope things out. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch

I've always spent roughlyR700 per month. 

*When I had a Twisp that got me:*

3 x 20ml eliquid (R160 per 20ml)
3 x Edge coils (R150 for 3)
I think I bought one or two new Twisp batteries at R400+ but other than that no new device
*Since last year June (9 months ago) I've kept the spend at R700 per month and obtained the following:*

iStick Pico 75W + Melo 3 tank (came with two coils)
4 x 18650 batteries
3 x 10m wire spools
2 x 5m clapton wire spools
Coil jig
Serpent Mini RTA 22mm (second hand)
Mutation X RTA (second hand)
RBA head for the Melo 3
Cotton
Ceramic Tweezers
Tsunami 24mm RDA
DIY 300ml of ejuice every month (and I always have juice left over which I sometimes PIF or the recipe is just not for me)
2 bay 18650 external charger
*I also obtained the following:*

Velocity 2 Mini RDA 22mm (Piffed by the PIF boss)
Vape bag, 2 x 18650 batteries and loads of cotton (won in a lucky draw at a vape meet in Cape Town from Vapour Mountain)
Minikin 1.5 150w (Christmas present from the wife)
As of today I want for nothing. I have two batteries which are a week old, two RDA's which I love, coil building supplies to last a few months, DIY supplies to last at least 2 months (before I have to restock on nicotine and some concentrates).

Next month for the first time in 3 and a half years I won't need to spend any money on vape supplies. 

If I stopped buying new equipment my monthly budget would be roughly R250 per month for DIY supplies and say R50 per month for coil building supplies. Maybe new batteries twice a year (let's split the cost of those at R50 per month). Totalling let's say R350 per month.

R350 per month is not bad for a hobby/habit in my opinion. 

This community is also fantastic. The amount of advice I've received which have allowed me to purchase the right equipment and supplies as well as the amazing vendors which often have competitive pricing has saved me a lot of wasted money. Two pieces of advice that I really appreciated that I received here and from other vapers:


Be happy with the equipment that you've got - I bought some second hand stuff to play around with. I learnt what I liked and suffered through what I didn't. I vaped on the SM 22 RTA for ages until I was piffed the Velocity 2 Mini 22mm RDA. I then realised what airflow was. I also realised that I don't like tanks. As a result I eventually bought my first NEW atomiser (the Tsunami 24 RDA). It leaks at a moment's notice but I'm committed to learning how to manage it and have already received some very helpful advice. I plan to use it for at least 6 months before even considering a new purchase. I will then purchase second hand again to learn what I like. 
I asked a similar question to yours a while back and @RichJB said he went through around 200ml of juice per month and the cost to him was about R250 per month if I remember correctly. I thought "Wow, is that even possible?". But after putting my mind to it and sticking with what I had long enough to learn what I wanted eventually I've made it to R350 per month.
Lastly I could probably sell the stuff I don't use for about R1000 which I could also use to offset my monthly expenditure or buy new gear.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Keanan23

After seeing the thread with 7k spent on juice I've been having some doubts. I'm in the same boat as you, don't have much to spend on vape goods.
From what I gatherd, building your own coils and making your own juice is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

RichJB said:


> Vaping is kinda like stock market speculating where you can end up with a small fortune - but only if you start out with a large one. I can now comfortably vape for around R150 a month, way less than the +/-R600 I was spending on cigs. But it took me a looooooot of money to get to this point.
> 
> You can vape cheaply, all it takes is discipline: one mod, one rebuildable atomiser, one battery with one spare, DIY coils, DIY juice, 20 or so concentrates with which you make a select few ADVs. And yet, somehow, it never seems to go that way.


I see @RichJB is still dishing out sage advice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Mender31 said:


> Yeah I was thinking it's time for a diy tank, I even have the wire and cotton. Just need the tank lol. I buy a 100ml bottle of juice and it lasts me three weeks but lately I have been finishing it quicker so two weeks max. One bottle is around 350 minus shipping. But the coils are ok but I'm tired of the very little flavour andbthey burn out after a max of two weeks.
> 
> Thank you @incredible_hulk for the suggestions. Apparently wotofo have a serpent mini 22mm. Will go and scope things out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


And last bit of advice...cotton is expensive so I just dischem organic cotton balls...but if flavour impart first few hits then sorted...r20 for 100 cotton gonna last forever especially if u like me and change cotton every day. It's not for everyone some hate it others love the cost effectiveness


----------



## Dietz

I agree with everyone here said. This starts as a 'Quit smoking' thing but soon grows to a hobby or lifestyle!!
I started with a twisp a few years ago left it and last year December picked up the eVic VTwo combo, not even two weeks later upgraded to the Smok Gpriv and Baby beast and have only been adding to my Collection since then. Be warned though When this bug bites it bites hard!!

With that said, If you are serious about vaping and want to save costs (compared to smoking) it can definitely be done but then be prepared to put a bit of cash in for a good enough startup. Once you have everything and no 'running costs' (like coils and commercial Juice) then you will see the money saved.

Start with something like uncle Rob suggested, the Pico with Melo3 tank, wait a month and Buy a some DIY Joose ingredients to make your own juice (It should cost you roughly R35-R40 on making your own bottle of juice.) making your own Juice would save the majority of your current costs.
Once thats down then get a nice 22mm RTA with one pack of cotton and a roll of wire, and start doing your own coils, by that time if you have the above you will basically need to buy Cotton and DIY Ingredients on a two monthly or later basis depending on your Juice consumption.
If you choose to not build your own coils, then id also say get ceramic coils and you will still be saving hellova lot by only making your own Juice!

On your comments of your friends' tank not reading on your mod, well I have no experience with your mod, but does your screen display any thing while pressing the fire button with that specific Tank on?

Good Luck with your vaping, hope you find equal grounds vaping and Costs soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999

Mender31 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Now I've only been vaping for about 6 months and there are a many things about my mod and setup that is bothering me and I'd like to fix. But the main thing that I have noticed is that vaping is not necessarily a cheaper option. I was the type of smoker that I would smoke a box in a week and only when going out did I ever finish a pack but because I also shared a lot. Now that was expensive but at the same time it currently feels like I'm apending about 3 times more than I did when I smoked. This is something I really didn't know when I started.
> 
> What I would like to know is if this is normal and just something you have to bear with or is there things you can do about this. I'm currently spending about 500 to 600 a month. I assune that this is very little but I would just like to see comparisons with other people. I am looking to maybe replace my setup in a while however my SO does not think this is a good idea seeing as I paid 1500 in total to begin with excluding my juice and coils... I just need a bit of clarification
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Cost will vary, 

I was smoking a pack a day, witch is just over 4 cartons a month, roughly R1200/month. Which is actually more expensive than your current vape spending.

I now spend R1300 on juice alone a month.


----------



## Mender31

@Dietz the screen displayed the regular 9.999 ohms which it does when the tank is removed and put back on again, a mechanism to help he ohm detector. However, this time it just kept flashing the same 9.999 and didn't want to read it. Hopefully it does not mean that my 510 thread is damaged andbjust that the tank was too wide or something similar.

.Thanx very much to everyone here. I have a nice goal to work towards in the next few months. Just need to find a decent supplier of the juice bases and concentrates. I'm a simple fruity flavour type person and I'm also thinking of trying a 0mg juice to see if I still get what I need. And as for the tank, there is always the second hand section of the classifieds

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Glytch said:


> I asked a similar question to yours a while back and @RichJB said he went through around 200ml of juice per month and the cost to him was about R250 per month if I remember correctly. I thought "Wow, is that even possible?". But after putting my mind to it and sticking with what I had long enough to learn what I wanted eventually I've made it to R350 per month.



I must confess, your budgeting was more accurate and thorough than mine as I didn't factor in the cost of replacing batteries. That is a very relevant component that needs to be budgeted. My current estimate of R150 a month is based on me now having a sizeable stock of DIY concentrates and largely avoiding concentrate FOMO. I get very few new concentrates now, most of my purchases are restocks of concentrates I already have.

The big thing is to avoid the hardware FOMO. I have found that to be remarkably similar to giving up smoking. For the first two weeks, it's all you think about. Then it just gets less and less important. I have four mods and nine atties. For the past three days, I have used only one mod and one attie. So what I have is way more than I need. The thought of vaping on only one attie would have been horrendous to me when I was at the height of hardware FOMO. But the more I have done it, the more natural it has become.

I haven't watched a hardware review in months and haven't browsed the Classifieds in ages. It's not that I have my 'dream gear'. Quite the contrary, my gear is among the cheapest cr@p you can buy. The setup I've been vaping for the last three days is my Virus clone RDA (all of R300 from Vape King) and my 60W iStick which cost me less than R500 on sale from Vapeowave. And you know what? It works. Being happy with the gear you have, rather than resenting and wishing for the gear that you don't have, is a habit. The more you practise it, the easier it becomes. 

I still want to improve my vape. But I'm doing it by investing time and research into becoming a better mixer, not by investing cash into gear. I could blow R10-15k on HE gear and it might improve my vape by 10%. But focusing on my mixing and juice will bring far higher returns at much lower cost. So it's the more efficient way forward imo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Vaping is NOT cheaper than smoking, but I didn't quit smoking because of the cost, but for the health benefits. I don't care what my vaping costs me. If it was 10% safer than smoking, then it's still a bargain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mender31

It seems that everyone is sayin the same thing, which is making me feel kinda bad haha. But the only reason I would think of replacing my tank is to be able to easily build ny own coils which is just not working on the mini rba. And the current toptank is just literally leaking everywhere. Like I cannot get it to stop. And it really frustrates you when all it does is leak the whole time. 

I have a little fomo in the sens I want to be able to generate a litle more vapour than I currently do just for that extra hit. Currently vaping on 25w and I only empty my tank every one day and like every morning. But once the tank heats up the vapour production decreases... 

So yeah I guess I'm just trying to find something I can stick to and not want to replace. But seems like the mod size coul become a problem

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mender31

zadiac said:


> Vaping is NOT cheaper than smoking, but I didn't quit smoking because of the cost, but for the health benefits. I don't care what my vaping costs me. If it was 10% safer than smoking, then it's still a bargain!


That is very true. It's the exact reason I got into this. But at the same time I know that I have other things I must save for. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz

Mender31 said:


> Just need to find a decent supplier of the juice bases and concentrates. I'm a simple fruity flavour type person and I'm also thinking of trying a 0mg juice to see if I still get what I need. And as for the tank, there is always the second hand section of the classifieds
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Have a look at our E-Liquid Section or the Fruit Recipes Section.
I can Recommend The Flavor Mill and BLCK Vapor for DIY Supplies. But there are a few more in our Vendor Section

The Classifieds Section here on the forum is great, people here generally take good care of their goods so you wont buy a crappy deal like on gumtree or the other Classified sites.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch

Mender31 said:


> It seems that everyone is sayin the same thing, which is making me feel kinda bad haha. But the only reason I would think of replacing my tank is to be able to easily build ny own coils which is just not working on the mini rba. And the current toptank is just literally leaking everywhere. Like I cannot get it to stop. And it really frustrates you when all it does is leak the whole time.
> 
> I have a little fomo in the sens I want to be able to generate a litle more vapour than I currently do just for that extra hit. Currently vaping on 25w and I only empty my tank every one day and like every morning. But once the tank heats up the vapour production decreases...
> 
> So yeah I guess I'm just trying to find something I can stick to and not want to replace. But seems like the mod size coul become a problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



I was stuck on a 22mm Pico for 6 months. There are some really good 22mm RTAs out there but most of the new stuff is 24mm/25mm. I suggest going to the Vape Meet in Cape Town (which is soon) and checking out what some of the other guys have in terms of 22mm RTAs. Also buy second hand if you aren't sure. Usually around 60% of the cost of buying new and if you don't like it you can resell and keep trying. If you do like it but it has some drawbacks then learn what they are and look for something that you know is going to solve those problems for you and buy that (new or second hand).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch

Mender31 said:


> @Dietz the screen displayed the regular 9.999 ohms which it does when the tank is removed and put back on again, a mechanism to help he ohm detector. However, this time it just kept flashing the same 9.999 and didn't want to read it. Hopefully it does not mean that my 510 thread is damaged andbjust that the tank was too wide or something similar.
> 
> .Thanx very much to everyone here. I have a nice goal to work towards in the next few months. Just need to find a decent supplier of the juice bases and concentrates. I'm a simple fruity flavour type person and I'm also thinking of trying a 0mg juice to see if I still get what I need. And as for the tank, there is always the second hand section of the classifieds
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Can highly recommend The Flavour Mill.

I was also strapped for cash when I started DIYing. I found one recipe that looked good. It required 4 concentrates. It wasn't the best but I made 300ml at 6mg and vaped it for 6 weeks. Had loads of ingredients left over for the next batch. Chose another two recipes and bought more concentrates.

First month: R400
Second month: R350

NB: Did not include scale

Then I prioritised spending on DIY ingredients and stuck with the hardware I had for a few months to build up my stock of concentrates. The bulk of my spend for the past few months has been DIY ingredients. For around R400 per month for 9 months I can now make tonnes of stuff and have juice for days!

Even if you start with R1000 at the end of the month it will probably get you:

1. DIY supplies for R500
2. New 22mm atty for R400
3. Coil building supplies for R100 (some places sell wire by the meter)

Only catch is you will need to wait for juice to steep! Although if fruit recipes are your thing then steep time is usually minimal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im one of those who actually save with vaping. I used to smoke a lot, around R1000 worth of cigs a month. I currently spend R500 a month on vape stuff. I DIY and build my own coils, and I do vape A LOT.
I also only buy a mod and tank once a year (currently using a iPower and SM22), so basically only when the mod or tank gives in. Not that I would love to have a new setup every month, but my reasons to quit stinkies were for health and finance reasons, and im sticking to it

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Look after your batteries and they will last, I have two sets that are roughly 10 months and some change old, still in daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison

If you start to DIY juices (highly recommend for saving money) I can recommend a nice 4 day steep fruity recipe - Sucker Punch clone. It has 3 ingredients so your startup will be low ( you just have to buy Dragon fruit at 30ml for 200ml mix) if you are going to make a large quantity (200ml) you can save money by rather buying syringes first. You just need nic (if you want) PG and VG. @Dietz might be able to give his 2 cents on this recipe (available online). I agree with the vendors he has also listed, their delivery is immaculate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mender31

Feliks Karp said:


> Look after your batteries and they will last, I have two sets that are roughly 10 months and some change old, still in daily rotation.


I bought myself the nitecore 2 bay charger because I realised how important it is to keep your batteries in good condition. If it's even slightly compromised it coukd cost you your face or worse and me being a secrective vaper, imagine me trying to explain to parents that something I used to not smoke blew up in my face... too much drama. Plus my SO would kill me if I survived hahaha

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Mender31 said:


> It seems that everyone is sayin the same thing, which is making me feel kinda bad haha. But the only reason I would think of replacing my tank is to be able to easily build ny own coils which is just not working on the mini rba. And the current toptank is just literally leaking everywhere. Like I cannot get it to stop. And it really frustrates you when all it does is leak the whole time.
> 
> I have a little fomo in the sens I want to be able to generate a litle more vapour than I currently do just for that extra hit. Currently vaping on 25w and I only empty my tank every one day and like every morning. But once the tank heats up the vapour production decreases...
> 
> So yeah I guess I'm just trying to find something I can stick to and not want to replace. But seems like the mod size coul become a problem
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Try playing around with your wicking a bit more. It can be tricky at first with that RBA as too much will definitely go dry, and too little will leak. You just need to make sure the little juice holes on the side are mostly covered.

I never tried the Toptank, but the one that came before it, the Subtank, is still the ONLY tank that I use everyday. Try giving the tank a good clean, and replacing the o-rings if you have spare, if not, sometimes just re-aligning them will help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mender31

Stosta said:


> Try playing around with your wicking a bit more. It can be tricky at first with that RBA as too much will definitely go dry, and too little will leak. You just need to make sure the little juice holes on the side are mostly covered.
> 
> I never tried the Toptank, but the one that came before it, the Subtank, is still the ONLY tank that I use everyday. Try giving the tank a good clean, and replacing the o-rings if you have spare, if not, sometimes just re-aligning them will help.









This what the last setup in my mini rba looks like. I wanted a 0.4 ohm wrap to be able to put a little nore wattage through it and create a little more vapour but somehow it leaked half the tank out and then spat out a little less than a third of what was left in the tank. It slightly turned the cotton brown after one pull. I really know my wrapping skill sucka but it just wasn't a good experience and has deterred me somewhat to try again.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I spend 2k - 3k per month excluding mods on vaping easy.


----------



## boxerulez

Mender31 said:


> t I'm loving under my parent's roof as lodging is too expensive with my current salary and they don't really know that I smoked or that I vape now. So the fact that I have to be secretive about everything makes it twice as bad and difficult.
> 
> But I appreciate the response. Will just have to see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk





Glytch said:


> Can highly recommend The Flavour Mill.
> 
> I was also strapped for cash when I started DIYing. I found one recipe that looked good. It required 4 concentrates. It wasn't the best but I made 300ml at 6mg and vaped it for 6 weeks. Had loads of ingredients left over for the next batch. Chose another two recipes and bought more concentrates.
> 
> First month: R400
> Second month: R350
> 
> NB: Did not include scale
> 
> Then I prioritised spending on DIY ingredients and stuck with the hardware I had for a few months to build up my stock of concentrates. The bulk of my spend for the past few months has been DIY ingredients. For around R400 per month for 9 months I can now make tonnes of stuff and have juice for days!
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you start with R1000 at the end of the month it will probably get you:
> 
> 1. DIY supplies for R500
> 2. New 22mm atty for R400
> 3. Coil building supplies for R100 (some places sell wire by the meter)
> 
> Only catch is you will need to wait for juice to steep! Although if fruit recipes are your thing then steep time is usually minimal.



Shake n Vape brutha!!!


----------



## Dietz

Bunnypoison said:


> If you start to DIY juices (highly recommend for saving money) I can recommend a nice 4 day steep fruity recipe - Sucker Punch clone. It has 3 ingredients so your startup will be low ( you just have to buy Dragon fruit at 30ml for 200ml mix) if you are going to make a large quantity (200ml) you can save money by rather buying syringes first. You just need nic (if you want) PG and VG. @Dietz might be able to give his 2 cents on this recipe (available online). I agree with the vendors he has also listed, their delivery is immaculate.


Sucker Punch Is AWEEEEESOME!!! If you like Sherbet!! @Bunnypoison still owes us 800mls Each 
But its not for Everyone, Take @craigb for instance, he does not like it much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bunnypoison

Dietz said:


> Sucker Punch Is AWEEEEESOME!!! If you like Sherbet!! @Bunnypoison still owes us 800mls Each
> But its not for Everyone, Take @craigb for instance, he does not like it much.


@craigb just needs to develop his pallet some more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Bunnypoison said:


> @craigb just needs to develop his pallet some more


Bah humbug

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

After reading through the posts, _I assume that I can't calculate_. For me personally, vaping still works out way cheaper than smoking. BUT, I have to add: (1) I use a good quality squonker + RDA and don't buy every new fad device that are waved in me face. (2) Coil and wick self. (4) Vaping is not my hobby, it just keep me off the wrong stuff. (3) Vape 80% of the time self mixed unflavored e-liquid as I tend to vape mindlessly. Long waffle short; at the minute vaping still works out cheaper than smoking cost me 3 year ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

@johan, if you're in Ireland, that's a major factor as well. SA remains one of the cheapest countries in the world to smoke.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mender31

I must actually say that I am very worried when I finally move to the uk, if I ever do what it's going to cost me there... probably going to have to give up the whole shabang

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

RichJB said:


> @johan, if you're in Ireland, that's a major factor as well. SA remains one of the cheapest countries in the world to smoke.



3 Years ago I spent R2000+ per month in SA on smoke related stuff (cigarettes, pipe tobacco, cigars etc) and even buying vape related consumables here locally in Euros and/or British pounds, I still don't get close to that amount per month (even factoring in the odd high end RDA).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

The cost of cigarettes in the UK is staggering. Currently, a pack of 20 (at today's exchange rate) is around R150.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> The cost of cigarettes in the UK is staggering. Currently, a pack of 20 (at today's exchange rate) is around R150.


And let's face it, they will never lower the "sin" taxes on stinkies here, they will just keep increasing them every year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

We pay very little in sin taxes compared to the UK. Almost their entire retail cost of GBP9.60 for a pack of 20 is sin taxes. And they reckon that cigs in the UK may cost GBP15 a pack by 2020. In Aus, they are projecting Aus$40 per pack by 2020. That is a whisker under R400 a pack.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Just caught up on this thread now

*@Mender31 , hang in there. You are doing great because you gave up the stinkies*! 
And also for checking up with the other members here on the cost issue and asking for ways to reduce the cost. 

If you want to keep costs down, as the other members have said:

try get a good device that works well for you (keep your existing setup as a backup). This may take some time and research. I would say a good dual battery mod and good flavour rebuildable RTA is a great way to go.
Make your own coils - its easy
and try find a cheaper alternative for a main "workhorse" vape juice. Either buy a well priced commercial 18mg juice and dilute it with PG/VG (like I do) or make a good DIY juice that you like. Even just adding a few drops of menthol to an unflavoured PG/VG/nic base may be all you need. 
Everyone values vaping differently. Some see it as a means to an end altogether. Some just as a way to stop smoking. For some it becomes a hobby.

But the main thing is stopping the stinkies. I believe vaping is FAR healthier than smoking and am always grateful that I found it when I did. The cost of a smoking related disease later in life is far more (both financially and emotionally) than the cost of vaping for most of us. So just by stopping smoking I think you are winning the long-run game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Mender31 said:


> This what the last setup in my mini rba looks like. I wanted a 0.4 ohm wrap to be able to put a little nore wattage through it and create a little more vapour but somehow it leaked half the tank out and then spat out a little less than a third of what was left in the tank. It slightly turned the cotton brown after one pull. I really know my wrapping skill sucka but it just wasn't a good experience and has deterred me somewhat to try again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Hi @Mender31, Looking at the picture, I see you have a rather exotic build in there for that type of rba. Still use my TTM regularly for tobacco juices for which its somewhat restricted airflow is just perfect. My coil builds are however plain and simple. Using ordinary SS AWG 26 or Kanthal AWG 26 wire and aim for about 0.7 and 1.0 ohm resistance respectively. @Stosta may also be able to give better advice on builds for these RBA's but from my experience simple is better in these tanks.

The subtank style tanks are however really awesome especially considering that they come from a different time and have survived the test of time. Whatever you do, never get rid of it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Thanks for the tag @Raindance , not sure how I missed this thread!

Definitely agree that a simple build would work best in here. I use a 7 wrap 26g NI80 coil, but really anything around the 0.5 to 1 ohm range works really well in these tanks! You're going to battle to get a low build like (in terms of the few number of wraps I mean) that working effectively in there.


----------



## Gazzacpt

If you want to save money vaping buy a reo and vape diy unflavoured 18mg juice
/The End

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> If you want to save money vaping buy a reo and vape diy unflavoured 18mg juice
> /The End
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



What about adding a few drops of menthol to that unflavoured @Gazzacpt !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> What about adding a few drops of menthol to that unflavoured @Gazzacpt !


Works very well to get a break from the norm. But then everything you vape is tainted with menthol for the next 3 days. Not a bad thing though.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Mender31 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Now I've only been vaping for about 6 months and there are a many things about my mod and setup that is bothering me and I'd like to fix. But the main thing that I have noticed is that vaping is not necessarily a cheaper option. I was the type of smoker that I would smoke a box in a week and only when going out did I ever finish a pack but because I also shared a lot. Now that was expensive but at the same time it currently feels like I'm apending about 3 times more than I did when I smoked. This is something I really didn't know when I started.
> 
> What I would like to know is if this is normal and just something you have to bear with or is there things you can do about this. I'm currently spending about 500 to 600 a month. I assune that this is very little but I would just like to see comparisons with other people. I am looking to maybe replace my setup in a while however my SO does not think this is a good idea seeing as I paid 1500 in total to begin with excluding my juice and coils... I just need a bit of clarification
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


It's a bit difficult to relate as I was a heavy smoker in a state where cigs cost $10.00usd.a pack.Still once you set up with the basics,economy is totally possible.You will receive sage advice from the forum members.Following said wisdom.well that's a question of discipline.Luck to ya' !


----------



## Mender31

@Silver thank you for the advice. I actually have been looking into getting a decent yet not too expensive dual battery mod taking into account what the drawbacks of each mod I look at is and if I can live with those or not. A good example is the battery problem with the kangertech dripbox. Something I would not be able to live with. I would however like to get some opinions on a couple of mods. 

@Raindance and @Stosta that wire is actually claptop wire that , as a noob, bought from the shop here in paarl as I asked the person here for a thick wire and not checking got the clapton wire that's a combo of 26 and 32 guage wire. No idea what material. So it looks exotic but only because I got the desired resistance according to coil calculator but it's a bit of a shoddy build. Tried my best to make it work though. 

I would like some opinions on the ijoy rdta box and if it's too much of a complicated mod and also does anyone have some good recommendations on a dual battery mod with rta included or one I need to get separately for the dual mod. No three battery mods or more please. Need it to be a little compact and able to hide hahaha

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

One of my votes for a good dual battery mod would be the minikin
Many folk like it and not too many problems (if any) 

My personal preference is for the V1.5, which has a conventional rectangular shape. Very comfortable in the hand and works super well. 

But the V2 is well liked by many.

If you can, try get to a vape shop and hold some of the devices yourself. You may analyse all the specs online but be surprised (positively or negatively) when you touch and feel it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

And then you have the SMOK Alien kit. One of the smallest dual battery options with tons of bells and whistles at a very reasonable price. 
Great display with loads of info
Can take up to a 25mm tank
Addictive trigger button
Good balanced charging
Baby beast is a great little cloudy flavour tank
Compact enough for taking on covert missions
and some aliens even come with a cool feature that changes its appearance after a few days use. Also referred to as stripping paint. But it's a minor that most alien puffers dont consider a deal breaker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

You started a thread on cost cutting and have started looking for a new mod  you have passed the rites of passage in to becoming a true vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Scissorhands

If saving money or at least spending less is a goal, then power hungy cloud monsters are definitely not something to look at (unless you diy, but seeing that you are a "skelem" smoker, thats not a option)

Listen to the advice given by others

Step 1.
Get a solid dual bat mod (minikin / alien / snow wolf is a good starting point)

If you want to save money by making your own coils and want the most out of your juice then . . .

Step 2.
Grab a solid single coil flavour RTA ( Serpent mini 25 / Serpent RDTA / Merlin mini / Engine nano / Ammit are all solid choices)

Step 3.
Tell your parents you vape and have quit cigarettes, they will get over it and you will have much less stress in your life = less vaping = more savings!

Just poking some fun with step 3, i smoked "skelem" for many years then came clean when i decided to quit, life was a lot easier from that point

Peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mavric69

When we were smoking the stinkies, we generally stuck to one brand.. flavor was never something a smoker would chase.. and if we honest with ourselves, we never really ENJOYED smoking cigs.. its was a need.. an addiction... when we starting vaping, what ever your first setup was (_smok BEC Pro with some kak cartomizer tank and then the nautilus mini after_) was ENOUGH.. and we probably would have been ok with that... until we saw someone blowing bigger clouds... until we vaped our first "gourmet" international flavor (purple alien for me) ... vapers... real vapers... are always going to want more.. better.. the new tech.... etc... i think, once u go sub ohm, u done for... but id choose this cost over the unhealthy stinkies all day err day... 

but ja, make ur own juice bro... and make ur own coils... find u a mod that u can stick with (hotcig R150, just love it) and maybe get urself a tank or rda every 6mths or a year.. buy and sell...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

